# Muskie Outing



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

Seems to be alot of interest in muskie fishing, lets start a muskie hunt outing, not to interfere with the LSC outing, lets get some feed back............


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Mike

Count me in. I've got room for 3-4. Lets make sure its a different date from the LSC outing as I plan to fish that one too.

How about October 27th?


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

Sounds great, maybe do a split, fish for perch in the morning and muskie in the afternoon, take home some vittles...


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Hard to drag me away from the Perch at that time of year but I would be interested as long as the H.P.Y.C. Perch tourney isn't that Saturday. I have to go give GOTCHA some competition. LOL


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Hey I was only kidding about the date. Actually I will probably be fishing that date Hog Time!!! 

I think we should do something much earlier though,

End of June, first week of July??

Whenever count me in


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

June 15th is the walleye tournament and july 20-21-22 is the muskie slam, I belive the second week in october is the perch tournament, and john I love competion


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm in, I'll be the guy way back in the cuts with the big bend in his rod. (The one everyone looks at as they zip by and figure you have one nasty snag.)


----------



## dieguy (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm in, i could provide a full cooler!


----------



## The Highlander (Mar 25, 2002)

I found u gias. Opps have to use my spell check, I AM IN !!! My boat or your's no matter, I'll touch base with Omerjim and see if I can talk him into playing hooky.
Tony


----------

